# Mum starts business inspired by challenges of providing right diet for her Type 1 son



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

When Deborah Wilder’s son was diagnosed with type one diabetes five years ago, the mum found herself forced to rely on ready meals.

Unlike type two, type one diabetes isn’t caused by diet. But it means the person has to inject insulin to stay alive.

“The dose is based on how many carbohydrates you eat and drink,” said Deborah. “Trying to add up carbohydrates in home cooked food was almost impossible.”

http://www.southwestbusiness.co.uk/...of-providing-right-diet-for-her-diabetic-son/

Have to say, I've never felt the need to rely on ready meals, although I do have a pretty boring and predictable diet!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 2, 2015)

I avoid ready meals because, well, the opposite to this mum - they're difficult to carb-count (and are disgusting! IMHO). Fresh is best in this household.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

Bloden said:


> I avoid ready meals because, well, the opposite to this mum - they're difficult to carb-count (and are disgusting! IMHO). Fresh is best in this household.



I think they are too expensive and the portions are too small! I don't really carb count, I decide my dose based partly on the meal, but also find I have to take account of recent exercise/activity to quite a significant level.  Most of my meals have similar carb content.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 3, 2015)

Good luck to her, but she should get Carbs and Cals - with the aid of that I don't find it hard at all to carb count home-cooked food!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 3, 2015)

Has she not heard of pen and paper and or a calculator? 

Obviously she hasn't had the simplicity of it explained to her. I find that really sad.


----------



## Debs Wilder (Dec 8, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Has she not heard of pen and paper and or a calculator?
> 
> Obviously she hasn't had the simplicity of it explained to her. I find that really sad.



Hi. Yes I've heard of a pen and paper and calculator. It was simple, if all the information was available. But it was very time consuming. But a lot of people don't know how to work out percentages etc and do not find it simple at all. All newly diagnosed type 1s are taught to carb count now.


----------



## Debs Wilder (Dec 8, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> Good luck to her, but she should get Carbs and Cals - with the aid of that I don't find it hard at all to carb count home-cooked food!


I have Carbs and Cals. It doesn't allow you to input ingredients and build recipes. It's fine for at a glance; when you're out and about, or if you're not bothered about accuracy.


----------



## Debs Wilder (Dec 8, 2015)

Bloden said:


> I avoid ready meals because, well, the opposite to this mum - they're difficult to carb-count (and are disgusting! IMHO). Fresh is best in this household.


I agree - fresh is best! Though not about the carb counting as the info is on the packaging.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2015)

Debs Wilder said:


> I agree - fresh is best! Though not about the carb counting as the info is on the packaging.


Hi Debs! Good to hear from you


----------



## Debs Wilder (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks  Only just saw this thread.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 8, 2015)

Whether fresh or ready meal, we all know we react differently depending on exercise, stress, the temperature, the direction of the wind, the phase of the moon (howl!)... Managing diabetes, whatever sort it is, is far from an exact science and I don't think that will change in my lifetime


----------



## Debs Wilder (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes, constant balancing act. Don't give up hope! I'm going to remain hopeful that there will be significant breakthroughs soon with some of the amazing research going on at the moment ...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2015)

Debs Wilder said:


> Yes, constant balancing act. Don't give up hope! I'm going to remain hopeful that there will be significant breakthroughs soon with some of the amazing research going on at the moment ...


Yes, there does seem to  be quite a variety of promising things going on at the moment  Like buses, you wait ten years for a cure then a whole bunch of them will come along at the same time!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 8, 2015)

When I was diagnosed we had carbohydrate exchanges (I was given a photocopied booklet from the clinic) showing the 10g exchanges.  I don't carb count either and nowadays, I tend to wing it with experience, good judgement and a large slice of luck.


----------



## Debs Wilder (Dec 8, 2015)

Lots of t1s doing DAFNE course years or even decades after diagnosis and finding it really helpful. But looks like you prob manage it well through putting in lots miles on the bike. The best!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes, I'm sure I'd find a DAFNE course useful.  If I went on a pump I'd defo need some carbohydrate 're-training.'  At the moment though I'm hoping/praying/waiting for the Libre to be prescribed on the NHS.  I'm currently on the waiting list but wouldn't be able to afford it all the time.   It's true, apart from insulin, exercise is the best medicine.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 8, 2015)

Debs Wilder said:


> I agree - fresh is best! Though not about the carb counting as the info is on the packaging.



That's really interesting, cos I often find that labels get the carb wrong, so I just don't trust most of them. I'd much rather cook from scratch, using the carb count book I was given when diagnosed (which I'm really grateful for having read about other people's experiences, diabetic-education-wise).


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2015)

For home cooking there is a 'recipe builder' app you can get for smart phones now - though I've never bothered myself, just carry on using the Collins Gem CALORIE counter - it has all the nutritional info per 100g/100ml - fat, protein, carbs, fibre and summat else .....

Oh yeah! - calories!  LOL

They do a Carb counter too - full of info eg a third of a baguette = whatever  - but they omit to tell you how big the whole one was, or how many holes the baker has inserted in that lump of dough today .... pretty useless !


----------

